# Leipzig and Pairs/Weimar



## Archer (May 19, 2010)

Hello all,

I came here in aims to learn about more about the difference between the Leipzig and the Paris/Weimar school of music. I have the basic understanding that the Leipzig was centered on staying classical while the Paris/Weimar school wanted a new sound or "new wine skins for new wine" I can't find any detailed information about the subject on the web and though this place might have a few music history buffs around. I am writing a paper on the subject and am lacking proper research. I would really appreciate someones help, I'm simply looking for where I can read up on the subject specifically instead of wading through everything.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

The "War of the Romantics" article on wikipedia has some interesting facts, although there are suggestions that some of it may be inaccurate so be careful. All I really have to add is that Wagner hated Brahms' German Requiem and and Clara Schumann described Tristan und Isolde as "vile".


----------



## Archer (May 19, 2010)

Ah thanks for the tip I'll look into it right away. I guess I'm looking for a breakdown on the basic traits each school has and how they differ.


----------

